# What's on Google Books?



## greenbaggins (Feb 5, 2008)

Not quite sure if this is the best place to put this link, but my good friend Wes White is researching Google for Reformed sources that are, of course, free to download. His list will be continually updated as more becomes available.


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks Pastor Lane for making the list available. That's a tremendous resource for some 'lite' reading.


----------



## greenbaggins (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah, there's nothing like a bit of lite Latin for a good sleeping pill! I usually read the densest theology book I own if I am having trouble falling to sleep.


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 5, 2008)

I never have trouble falling asleep and it's creating a problem for me in finishing "The Bruised Reed". It doesn't have to be dense though. I could fall asleep reading Osteen. In fact I'd rather fall asleep than read Osteen... on a bed of nails.... listening to Yoko Ono sing cat love songs.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for linking this page.


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 5, 2008)

I know it has been noted on other threads, and it is not theology _per se_, but I am quite enjoying "The Diary of Samuel Sewall" on Google books.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 5, 2008)

Also, note his guide to using Google Books here. 

It's great to see these efforts being made to help Reformed readers navigate and filter the vast library of books online.

I've made an effort to provide easy links to many English Puritan and Reformed works at the links manager. 

And I've linked to a number of useful foreign language works online in this thread :

http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/reading-historical-theology-original-languages-26929/].


----------



## Wes White (Feb 19, 2008)

I have updated the list, and I will continue to do so. I have added quite a few works since Lane first posted this.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 19, 2008)

Wes White said:


> I have updated the list, and I will continue to do so. I have added quite a few works since Lane first posted this.



Thanks for the great work you have been doing  and welcome to the Puritan Board!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 29, 2008)

Wes White updated this yesterday.


----------



## D. Paul (May 30, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> I never have trouble falling asleep and it's creating a problem for me in finishing "The Bruised Reed". It doesn't have to be dense though. I could fall asleep reading Osteen. In fact I'd rather fall asleep than read Osteen... on a bed of nails.... listening to Yoko Ono sing cat love songs.



dude, you crack me up


----------



## BobVigneault (May 30, 2008)

Thanks Donald, you've been a great audience. Don't forget, I'll be here til Thursday. God bless and good night!





D. Paul said:


> BobVigneault said:
> 
> 
> > I never have trouble falling asleep and it's creating a problem for me in finishing "The Bruised Reed". It doesn't have to be dense though. I could fall asleep reading Osteen. In fact I'd rather fall asleep than read Osteen... on a bed of nails.... listening to Yoko Ono sing cat love songs.
> ...


----------



## D. Paul (May 30, 2008)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 13, 2008)

Johannes Weslianus: Google Reformed Church History Update (July 11, 2008)


----------



## Wes White (Aug 7, 2008)

*Another Update*

I have made an extensive update to my Google Reformed Theology Bibliography.


----------



## JohnGill (Aug 7, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> Not quite sure if this is the best place to put this link, but my good friend Wes White is researching Google for Reformed sources that are, of course, free to download. His list will be continually updated as more becomes available.



Don't forget to include http://www.archive.org

It carries Thomas Manton's Complete Works. It also has the works of Samuel Rutherford and some other Reformed writers.


----------

